
Class of ’78: Studying in the US Post-Cultural Revolution - mcenedella
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1000910/class-of-78-studying-in-the-us-post-cultural-revolution
======
mcenedella
Amazing story.

"Second, I helped develop a groundbreaking new area for China. My landlady’s
son had an Apple computer. I’d never seen a computer before. I felt that the
invention could change everything in human life, so I registered for computer
language classes, learning alongside the college kids. I had to work hard to
catch up as a person over 40 who had no knowledge of computer science. The
computer center was open 24 hours a day, so I’d bring a cup of coffee and stay
until 2 or 3 in the morning.

The skills I acquired helped me develop the fields of analog simulation and
modeling when I returned to Tsinghua, combining computer science with
traditional industry. This remains a cutting-edge field in China today, as
it’s the foundation of intelligent manufacturing. My contributions led to my
membership in the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the highest national honor in
science and technology."

